# Baby P murderer/PETA



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Baby P killer's face on animal charity's billboard sparks outrage - mirror.co.uk

I think it is very hard hitting.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't see a problem with it seems like a good campaign, if it gets one person to report an animal being abused then its great.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I can't see a problem with it seems like a good campaign, if it gets one person to report an animal being abused then its great.


I agree!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

It's not like they are lying after all, this man was reported to have previous convictions for animal abuse if I remember rightly, plus it's well documented that child & animal cruelty go hand in hand, maybe people reporting one will help prevent the other


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I have no problem with this poster, to be honest what it says is very true. I don't care if he was found guilty of murder or not, in my eyes he is a murderer so i think the poster has a clear message.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> Baby P killer's face on animal charity's billboard sparks outrage - mirror.co.uk
> 
> I think it is very hard hitting.


Well Done PETA another great move!!!!:idea:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

This is exactly what we need, I think it works!


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think its great, it shocking for a reason. 
Its so true though as well. 
Go PETA


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I think it speaks volumes and is very truthful, the more recent torture of those two young boys by those other boys the same age is the same, they also tortured animals before moving onto children.

some people just want to keep their head in the sand.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

It strikes me as an excellent advert and puts its point across in a thought-provoking way without using distressing images of animal cruelty. I don't know why there's such reluctance to accept the links between animal abuse and child abuse, so often when you read of child murders there's a history of animal cruelty in the killer's childhood and adolescence. I think the RSPCA did some work with the NSPCC a few years ago, where they passed on information to each other about abusive households, but I vaguely recall there was a controversy about that, too?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> It strikes me as an excellent advert and puts its point across in a thought-provoking way without using distressing images of animal cruelty. I don't know why there's such reluctance to accept the links between animal abuse and child abuse, so often when you read of child murders there's a history of animal cruelty in the killer's childhood and adolescence. I think the RSPCA did some work with the NSPCC a few years ago, where they passed on information to each other about abusive households, but I vaguely recall there was a controversy about that, too?


Agree absolutely. But what's lacking is intervention at the stage where people begin to abuse animals. There's not much point in making the link between animal abuse and the same people going on to abuse kids as well if there is no mechanism for stepping in and altering the course of their behaviour - and that needs funding which is lacking. In the present economic climate I can't see any more funding being made available. The judicial system is so much more geared towards giving more and more 'last chances' to people, it's not taken seriously. And the first people to be made aware of animal abuse would be the person's parents whose lack of parenting skills are probably a significant part of the problem in the first place. Are they going to call in the social workers? I doubt it.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Agree absolutely. But what's lacking is intervention at the stage where people begin to abuse animals. There's not much point in making the link between animal abuse and the same people going on to abuse kids as well if there is no mechanism for stepping in and altering the course of their behaviour - and that needs funding which is lacking. In the present economic climate I can't see any more funding being made available. The judicial system is so much more geared towards giving more and more 'last chances' to people, it's not taken seriously. And the first people to be made aware of animal abuse would be the person's parents whose lack of parenting skills are probably a significant part of the problem in the first place. Are they going to call in the social workers? I doubt it.


I think you're right, and if as a society we're not even very good at dealing with child abuse, what hope is there of tackling animal abuse? I haven't a clue what the solution is, given the funding constraints and the political climate we have right now.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

What a brilliant idea. The thing is if i saw a human being violent towards an animal that would make me want to get violent with the human doing it.. Grrr!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm completely stunned at what i am reading! 

People are always so negative towards PETA and yet you've all just complimented them on their campaign 
I think this was one of the signs of the apocolypse 

It has been proven by police as well as animal rights activists that people who abuse animals on a regular basis are more likely to hurt people. Most of the worlds most famous serial killers abused an animal at some point in their lives


----------

